# What are you wearing today??



## Tiffanista (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not sure if we've had a thread like this before, but WHAT ARE YOU WEARING TODAY? :laughing: Post pics or name the brands!!

Here's what i'm wearing today:

Abercrombie and Fitch

Seven For all Mankind

Triple Five soul

Puma


----------



## Aprill (Mar 10, 2007)

lol, I am not leaving the house today, I got the air conditioner on, and some pajamas made by a company named bedhead that I got for Valentine's day


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 10, 2007)

lucky you..get to stay in the house with your air conditioner on-I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 10, 2007)

ah, dont be jealous. I got three kids, tap dancing on my head, it wont be a picnic, my husband cooked breakfast and 90% of it consisted of sugar


----------



## andom (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,

I agree with Tiffanista , you can stay in the house

with your air conditioner on, I have to put on heater

because is freezing.


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Mar 10, 2007)

Right now just some warm clothes, It's very cold and wet here. Might crank up the heat tonight and get something a little bit fancier on.

PS. Where in canada are you Andom?

Cynthia.


----------



## Saje (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooh. I'm wearing VS boy shorts and a tanktop from A&amp;F.

Its hot over here and Im still at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 10, 2007)

Omg..everybody's HOT. I'm in Toronto and its coolldddd...


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

I am wearing sweatpants and a sweatshirt

its sorta cold in here 

ill take a pic with my webcam and post it i guess lol


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 10, 2007)

i just return from outside so im wearing a grey turtel top

a long dark red coat

a silk long black pantes

and brown boots


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

K

just took some pics, lol, i am feeling lazy today cause its kinda cold and i am not going to go anywhere, so, boring day.:tocktock:

Anyways, here i am:


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

Not sure what brands I'm wearing, but I am wearing jean Capris and a short sleeve shirt that looks like 2 shirts. White underneath and red on top.


----------



## katana (Mar 10, 2007)

Baby Blue Bongo Jeans, A white BabyDoll Top


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 10, 2007)

> Kjust took some pics, lol, i am feeling lazy today cause its kinda cold and i am not going to go anywhere, so, boring day.:tocktock:
> 
> Anyways, here i am:
> 
> ...


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

> Why thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree! I've been wanting that color and those side swept bangs!


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 11, 2007)

I`m wearing shorts that say SWIM on the butt.

And then a white teeshirt.

Its cold around here but my mom has the heater on VERY highh.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice photos. I love your hair too. Nice.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

im wearing some pj's from vs.

daerOn i like your bangs


----------



## Gwendela (Mar 11, 2007)

I haven't left the house all day. I'm wearing black exercise slacks with twin white racing stripes. (vroom vroom). My "Yeah baby I donate blood t-shirt from the red cross (It's a huge joke) and my slip on Nike tennies.

It was so nice outside today and I just felt like poo so I stayed inside and vegetated.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm wearing a green and white striped Tommy Hilfiger top with Abercrombie and Fitch jeans and white boots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's pretty hot here, too...


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm wearing a pair of dark navy/black Tilt skinny jeans, a blue H&amp;M 3/4 length cardigan with heart print and a white H&amp;M tank top with tiny skulls and stars underneath.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 11, 2007)

I was wearing my work clothes which consist of black shoes black slacks and a white polo. Now Im wearing my comfy pjs.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 11, 2007)

I already have my clothes picked out because it takes me so long to get ready lol.

All american eagle stuff


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

my favorite levis (509) and a blue tee shirt.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm wearing my greeeeen jacket with a black top underneath and my bright pant pj pants with grey hearts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT; I found a picture of my beloved green jacket!!






hehe please ignore how yucky &amp; fat i look


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay..today i'm wearing:

adidas

diesel

gap


----------



## ivette (Mar 11, 2007)

sweats and a t-shirt


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 11, 2007)

i havent left the house today and i dont plan on doing so, so am just sat around in some comfy bottoms and a tshirt

i love the shape of those vests


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 11, 2007)

This morning for church:

Black knee-length skirt with a flower print in various shades of blues (New York &amp; Co)

Light blue button-up shirt also from NY&amp;Co

Cami underneath since the top button on the shirt is so darn low

Nylons from Wal-Mart

Black pointed-toe ankle-strap shoes (I think from Dillards?)

This afternoon for grocery shopping, etc.:

Yellow 3/4-sleeve polo shirt from NY&amp;Co

Cami underneath

Dark wash bootcut jeans from NY&amp;Co

Eastlands brown shoes

Yeah, I am a walking advertisement for NY&amp;Co, I love that store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was around 60 today, quite a bit above average...


----------



## Bea (Mar 11, 2007)

A bit hungover today and working on an assignment, so for half the day I wore leftovers from last nights outfit with trackie pants. Then I pulled it together, had a shower and changed into Zimmerman jeans, a longsleeve green tee from Vero Moda and a shortsleeve green tee w/a picture of a womans face on it(bright red lips) from Vila. AND thick wool socks!


----------



## Saje (Mar 11, 2007)

today (3/11/07)

Hollister green booty shorts, a tank top from Hooters that read "Weapons of Mass Distraction" (which is ironic coz I dont have big boobs) and black flip flops from Cathy Jean.

Its hot again. And windy.


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 12, 2007)

wow...its nice to talk about what ppl where everyday-so interesting! haha


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 12, 2007)

pyjamas all day baby! I love Sundays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley (Mar 12, 2007)

TheJadedDiary - I love the green color of your jacket. And the way your skin glows in all your pics!


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm still on my satin PJs LOL


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 12, 2007)

Angel jeans.

Red tunic from Target.

Brown tank top from Target.

Leopard print Flats from Payless.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 12, 2007)

Jeans and green tshirt from river island(my fave clothes store here in the UK)


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2007)

jeans, tee shirt and sweat, all blue and green, lol, as usualy my fave combo.


----------



## suzukigirl (Mar 13, 2007)

Red scrubs and white and pink DC shoes


----------



## rejectstar (Mar 13, 2007)

Today I bummed around in black sweatpants, a sheer white tank top and a lightweight black zip-up hoodie-- all from Old Navy. No bra or undies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL.


----------



## niksaki (Mar 13, 2007)

im just wearing

*three quarter black pants cuffed at the bottom

*my white thongs (LMAO i think that means g strings over there it means *FLIP FLOPS* here ha ha :add_wegbrech: )

*and a strapless electric blue top


----------



## Leony (Mar 13, 2007)

Uniqlos


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2007)

basic casual look, jeans, my spring sweatshirt (green^^). a random teeshirt under. still have to decide which pair of shoes i'm wearing today.


----------



## audrey (Mar 13, 2007)

Ann Taylor black sleeveless dress

Ann Taylor pick cardigan

John Lewis Leather belt

Stuart Weitzman black shoes


----------



## monday (Mar 15, 2007)

knit black top with white piping

black pin stripe pencil cut skirt

round toed 2 1/2 inch heels

white south sea pearl earrings

very secretary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 15, 2007)

lol wow!!! LOOKING GOOOOD!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2007)

a pink teeshirt with sorta indian drawings (there's even a little buddha printed on it in turquoise) with the word "nature" stitched. very cute ^^

a pair of jeans

a black jacket (more like a sweatshirt, but i use it as a jacket because it has a zipper in the middle)

my favorite shawl, turquoise (lol)

it was a very "spring" day, today, sunny, warmer than usual (14Â°C), so i took a walk in Paris. it was good.

i took the underground, so i also wore my doc martens boots. never wear high heels when taking the underground.


----------



## Saje (Mar 15, 2007)

A blue tanktop with my sorority letters, cargo-capri type pants from pacsun, socks and adidas basketball shoes with blue stripes to match the blue top (oh and blue booty panties/boyshorts)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well today I am wearing:

Low-Rise Levis jeans

Punkrose shoes in brown

and a black pokemon shirt. hehe. Its my fav!


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 15, 2007)

oops almost forgot myself:

Long brown Nitrogen hoody

Green army pants

Brown Onitsuka Tiger shoes


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 17, 2007)

okie today..

Blue hollister sweater

lululemon pants

uggs


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 23, 2007)

right now i'm wearing a old teeshirt and some victoria secret pajama pants b/c im' lazy. hehe

yesterday though i wore

some C&amp;C california tank with an lacoste jacket outside. some seven jeans with rainbow sandals.


----------



## babyangel (Mar 23, 2007)

Work clothes. Bergundy and white striped jacket and pants. Didn't feel for white jewelery so went with gold jewellery.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2007)

a big red shirt with cats, lol. it's midnight here and i'm going ot bed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 24, 2007)

A Victoria's Secret tunic, 509 Levis, and--sandals of some sort. Hmm.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## poligram83 (Mar 24, 2007)

haha... Pajama for me!


----------



## Bea (Mar 24, 2007)

Red, velvety, tight sweatpants, black and grey stripe ligth turtleneck, black wool cardigan that ties around waist and long, flowing (that is messy) hair.


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 24, 2007)

Here is the pic of what I wore today.

I am wearing pink sweats and pink top now as I am at home. = I look like a pig. lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 24, 2007)

lol!

Today I'm wearing navy blue sweatpants and a blue tanktop from Jersey. I'm not planning to leave the house...


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

I am wearing a white Gap babydoll dress.


----------



## Saje (Mar 25, 2007)

a white lace strap top from abercrombie and my "I wear it ALL the time" jeans from pacsun (they were super cheap at $21 and they fit perfectly so I wear them all the time, at home, to go out... my poor jeans! lol) and white adidas basketball shoes.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 25, 2007)

Today im wearing black shorts and a d genteration x shirt.[wwe] because i feel like being lazyy!


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 26, 2007)

today i wore a black tank top from Express with my husbands pajama pants as bottoms. its sunday, so i dont plan on going anywhere!!


----------



## David (Mar 27, 2007)

Denim skirt, red tank top and red sandals.


----------

